# Nor Cal Century?



## Marcus75 (Feb 17, 2004)

Anyone know of good Nor Cal century rides! I wanted to do the Lighthouse century (Central Coast) But its sold out.


----------



## Marcus75 (Feb 17, 2004)

*SORRY...Redundant question*

I posted this several month ago!


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

Here is a pretty good link.http://talbotscyclery.com/articles/california-bike-rides-and-events-pg37.htm

You might also type in northern california centuries in google. There are 1 or 2 every weekend. You just have to figure out when you want to rie or where you want to ride and then search.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Here's a schedule:
http://www.bbcnet.com/RideCalendar/default.aspx

The only Bay Area centuries I saw were Santa Cruz Mountain Challenge, 7/30, and the Marin Century, 8/6. The SCMC has tons of climbing, but Marin is scenic and mellow.


----------



## w-g (Mar 9, 2006)

Here:
http://www.livestrong.org/Take-Action/Team-LIVESTRONG-Events/Ride/Team-LIVESTRONG-Challenge-Davis?


----------



## NorCalBiker (Jul 10, 2006)

Tour of Napa is pretty nice.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Marcus75 said:


> Anyone know of good Nor Cal century rides! I wanted to do the Lighthouse century (Central Coast) But its sold out.


There's nothing stopping you from doing the Lighthouse century on your own. There are route maps on their website, so you can do it any day you want. If you have done any centuries before, you can easily do it self-supported. There's not much between Cambria and the lighthouse, so stock up in Cambria. Ride the tailwind on the way back.

http://www.slobc.org/lighthouse/routes.html


----------

